# MrGum's journal



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Right. Thought I'd have a go at this. I feel well-outclassed but I want to make progress and think this will be very motivating 

My Routine: 3 day split (with this week's weight)

*A: *

bent over row 5x5 (41kg)

good morning 4x10 (41kg)

SLDL 5x5 (68.5kg)

squat 2 times 20 rest-pause (52kg)

*B:*

*
*Arnolds 5x5 (17.5kg)

Upright Row 5x5 (35kg)

Standing Military Press 5x5 (31kg)

Floor Bench Press 5x5 (51kg)

*C:*

*
*Standing Military Press 5x5 (31kg)

Floor Bench Press 5x5 (51kg)

SLDL 5x5 (68.5kg)

squat 2 times 20 rest-pause (52kg)

*Diet (I am a vegan:thumb*

On rising: 100 grams oats (with seeds, made into porridge with water).

Mid morning - 60g of porridge or 2 banana and some almonds and dried fruit.

Lunch - Lentil soup plus 4 slices wholemeal bread (or something similar)

Mid-afternoon - fruit, scoop of protein, etc.

4pm ish tin of beans and 4 slices of wholemeal (or maybe just a peanut butter sandwich or some shedded wheat and protein)

Dinner: Vegan meal. Eg stir-fry with tofu, pasta meal with soya protein etc.

Late - scoop protein.

I usually take 2 scoops after doing weights.

*Cardio.*

*
*I am a runner. Typical week.

Mon: off

Tues run: 40 mins - 1 hour

Wed: fell running 1-2 hours

Thurs: run of about 1 hour

Fri: run 40 mins - 1 hour.

Sat: off

Sun: long run (1.5 - 3 hours)

I also walk my dog at least once a day, often twice (over 1 hour in total most days).

A couple of years ago I broke my leg, did lots of weights (high reps, low weight) ate sod all and ended up like this (about 9st 12lbs).










I was pretty much anorexic I'd say.

I then started bulking up and lifting heavier and put some weight on. Last summer I was looking like this:










I am now 37. I have put some fat on and weigh 11st 8lbs. I am 5'10''

I am "bulking" I suppose, because I want to gain muscle and get stronger. In the past I have always tried to have it both ways: eat very little and still build muscles. However, I would like to lose some fat. Here are some recent pictures.

Legs:










Back (better than my front due to my love of good mornings!)



















And here's my front - not looking good :cursing:










So: there is is. I am only gaining about a pound a week and I am getting stronger, so I am too worried about the weight, but I do want to get leaner. What's your advice??


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Sorry about the pants!

By the way, my dog interferes when I am working out!


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Whats your goals mate?


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Mainly I'd like to get stronger - eg bench my body-weight, squat and deadlift at least my bodyweight.

I was deadlifting more last summer, but I took a longish break.

Once the strength has built up more, cut again. I'd probably like to be about this weight or a bit more (maybe 12st), but lean!


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Why do you want to cut when you get stronger? You certainly don;t look like you need to cut at all....


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for your replies, Jimmy_Cricket. I suppose I mean I want to get bigger and stronger and that will inevitably mean some excess fat as well - but I will hopefully get rid of that later on ...

Until now, fear of putting on fat has really stopped me making much progress!


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Today has been a bit of a strange one, training-wise.

I ran a marathon on Saturday so I have been laying off the legs a bit.

So this morning I did Arnolds, Upright Rows, Good Mornings and Bent Over Rows. Happy with those as I managed 5 on the last set each time, so I can up the weight for next week.

I was supposed to be doing a fell-run tonight but I didn't go (long story). Anyway, it got to about half-nine and I thought sod it, I want to do legs. So I did my SLDL and Squats.

I know that 52kg is not much to squat, but believe me I have to work hard to do 20 of them. Second set I do with a slightly more "sumo" stance.

Anyway, happy with my lifts today!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

compound moves will sort out any fat that you may have i think mate, i cant see any, but deadlifts will do your core some good and it will tighten up


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks, Dave. I am trying to do only compound - no curls etc as most of what I've read on here says they are a waste of time.

At the mo I just do Straight Led Deadlifts, should I do the other kind too?

Mark


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

yeh definitely, bent legged will work the lower back and i also found it helped hide my hip bones as my obliques exploded by them

curls arent a waste of time, but arent essential if you are just starting out


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Right, i think if you want to gain mass/strength/both, either way you are going to have to up your food intake and maybe lay back on the running a bit.

If you insist doing running loads then fk it, focus on that but lets face it you aren't going to gain much.

Still unsure if you want to gain mass or just strength, i'm assuming both because you stated you want more strength and your avatar says "getting bigger"..


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks. I know what you are saying. I know I won't make as big gains with that much running, but running is important for me.

I am eating lots more than I was a couple of months ago, and therefore gaining weight. I am a bit unsure how much more I could eat. I mean I am putting on about a pound a week, should I be aiming to put on more than that?

I'll settle for strength gains and lots of running - mass not that important.

Thanks for taking the time to reply!


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Okay, time for a workout post.

Bent Over Row 42kg 5x5

Good Morning 50kg 4x10

SLDL 70kg 5x5

Squat 53.5 20 (rest-pause)

Sumo Squat 53.5 20 (rest-pause)

Felt good to be increasing weight, although the Good Mornings were bit challenging!

Post-workout shake 50g glucose and scoop soya protein. Yum!

Trying to rationalise training a bit as I have a busy few weeks coming up:

Mon: B

Tues: Run - quality session (ie some kind of speed-training)

Wed: Fell Run

Thurs: C (poss. easy run)

Fri: Run - quality

Sat: A

Sun: Long Run

By the way, I "compete" in fell-races.

Running is my main thing.

I am weight-training for strength.

But I want to look good too if possible!

I am eating like a monster.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think you already know you need to be eating LOTS to get results mate, especially with you being a long distance runner. If I was you I'd start on at least 4,000 calories a day & up if required.

Your training looks fine. If you start to stall possibly drop a bit of volume for recovery. Running will be beating the sh1t out of anyway.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for that, Chris.

I am eating LOADS. Will try to count up calories soon.

Ran 13 miles this evening - felt very good even though I really hit the legs this morning.

I'll weigh myself tomorrow to see if I've gained weight this week. I think I will have!

I baked a load of flapjacks yesterday and I am making good use of them.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Weighed in at 11st 11lbs this morning. Three pounds up on last week.

Must be doing something right!

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Didn't do anything yesterday - took kids to Blackpool.

Today's session. - all 5x5

Arnolds - 18.5 (couldn't do last one of set 5)

Upright Row - 35

Standing Military Press - 32.5

Floor Bench Press - 52.5

Felt good. Off to Manchester now.

Gum


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

when you weigh are you weighing at the same time as the last weigh?

first thing in the morning after a morning p!ss, my weight changes throughout the day so i try n keep it to the same time when i do decide to weigh


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Yeh, I weigh myself first thing in the morning, before eating.

Is 3lbs a week too much? I don't usually gain that much.

I was 11st 3lbs on 14th April.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

i think 2/3lbs is healthy, i would google it to be safe though


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Mark

Realistically you will still to some extent be reloading glycogen as your cardio output is lower now in comparison to when you were running. There will come a point very soon when 3lbs per week is too much if you want a good ratio of FFM to FM.

You also have to look at the rebound and hwat in effect are newbie gains as you have swapped your training.

I cannot and do not advocate more than 1lb a week weight gain. Reason

52 weeks in a year

52lbs in a year

most natural muscle you can put on is about 20-25lbs MAX MAX MAx

you load on 2lbs per week then you have to cut, cutting is not catabolic all the time but certainly takes a wedge out of your muscle building time each year.

I am a vege ATM (not vegan) and am aiming and achieving 1lb per week which (because i am a junkie) is likely to be about 50/50% FFM and FM

keep calories clean and personally i would look to join a gym, your kit is too lightweight for my liking and i believe a good thick olympic bar, squat rack and bench will do you the world of good

you can only floor oress 52kg for so long before its a waste of time


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks, Lost Soul

I am thinking about going to a good gym locally that I used to go to - for the reasons you mention.

I'll keep my eye on the gains - 3lbs was unusual. Most weeks it's one or two.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

1lb is fine after initial re stocking of glycogen

find a gym and some olympic plates, a basic heavy routine and you will be fine


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Yesterday

Weighed myself again yesterday after breakfast and poo 11st 7lbs :confused1: .

Did lots of cardio yesterday - walked dog twice (about 90mins total) went fell-running (another 90 mins round Mam Tor in Peak District).

Today

Miltary Press 5x5 - 32.5kg. Ramped up to 33.5 on last 2 sets

Bench 5x5 - 52.5kg. Ramped up to 53.5 on last 2 sets.

Deadlift 5x5 71kg

Squat 20 rest-pause 55kg

Sumo Squat 20 55kg

Happy because I am still moving up each time. I realise my method of doing bench press (on floor) and squats (clean the bar and then put it on my shoulders) is a limiting factor. I will try the gym next week, I think.

I include a few pictures (taken yesterday, when I didn't do any lifting). Just for reference really.

I actually videoed my squats today, so i could check how far down I was going. Can't really post that because I train in my pants. No-one want to see a middle-aged man squatting in his pants:whistling:.

It wasn't quite ass in the grass, but not bad. May video again wearing shorts and post up for a critique.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Watched that video of my squats and realised I only did 18 both times. Funny how doing squats affects my ability to count. lol.

*Yesterday.*

Walked dog.

Ran up and down a hill.

*Today*

5x5 Bent Over Row: 42.5. Did 43.5 on last set.

4x10 Good Morning: 51kg. Felt heavy!!

5x5 SLDL: 71, 72.5 for sets 2-5.

20 Squat: 55kg (think I counted right today!)

20 Sumo Squat: 55kg

Went to check out opening times at my local gym (Bodyflex in Congleton). It's moved since I last trained there. I am going to go next week for some serious squatting and benching.  I may even do some heavy bag work. They call me "hands of tofu".


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Keep it going mate, my weight has changed quite alot this week from 83.5 to 84 to 82.5 they were all taken same time of day same food intake!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

This is not www.karate_kid.com










or www.right_said_fred.com










Have a watch of this, will help bring out your physique a little more 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/pose.htm


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks :innocent:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Here we go, few tips


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Used the weighing machine in Boots today. 12 stone 22% fat.

Went to the gym today :thumb: Bodyflex in Congleton. Not sure if anyone else is in my area, but it's a good place. Haven't been for over a year and they have moved into a bigger space.

*Right.* Thought I'd focus on things-I-can't-do-at-home.

Dips: 10, 8, 8, 7, 7.

Pull Ups: 4 sets of 3 crap ones :cursing:

Then I got really confused because the weights are in pounds and the olympic bar weighs 44lbs. Do people quote the total weight, or just the plates added? :confused1:

Anyway, I'll add it all for now and state it in kg.

Bench 61kg (5)

52kg (5)

52kg (4)

52kg (9) the man spotted me and advised me on grip :thumb:

56kg (5)

56kg (4)

So I am quite confused. I did better than I do at home, but the guy was spotting / helping me a bit. Next time I will try for 56 5x5!

Deadlift was better.

61kg (5)

70 kg (5)

83 kg (5)

88 kg (5)

88kg (5)

Very happy becuase I have never Deadlifted more than I weigh before.

Squats

61 (6)

65 (5)

74k - 3 sets of 5.

Again very pleased as I squatted near my own weight (76.5kg).

Anyway. I am going to try to get down there once a week- it's totally different to training at home :thumbup1:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

MrGum said:


> fear of putting on fat has really stopped me making much progress!


Of all the people ive seen on this board since whenever I joined, you sir, don't need to worry about extra fat 

Eat much, much more and do less cardio.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Megatron. I am eating much better now - and seeing the benefits.

mark


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

All the best mate, it's a long road - but worth it


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Folk fearing fat face failing physiques

I will stick a TM or C on that and leave you to have a think/fink what it means


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I get it. I am eating lots!

I weigh 12 stone and I was 11st 3lbs on April 14th (when I started to get a bit more serious about this thing).


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

MrGum said:


> I get it. I am eating lots!
> 
> I weigh 12 stone and I was 11st 3lbs on April 14th (when I started to get a bit more serious about this thing).


Good man, sounds like the muscle is piling on mate. Keep at it!


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Haven't been running since Friday. Not deliberate, just no time. :cursing:

So, only cardio has been walking the dog (about 1.5 to 2 hours daily).

No lifting today, so I thought I'd focus on diet.

Calories

meal 1: 100g oats 360

meal 2: 60g oats 220

meal 3: lentil soup 182

meal 4: handful of nuts and fruit 260

meal 5: beans 300

snack: peanut butter and oat bar ?? (115grams)

meal 6: family stir fry and tofu 1835 (whole pack of tofu :innocent: )

bedtime: scoop plus glucose 306

total *>3478 *

The peanut butter and oat bar also contains protein powder and syrup - loads of goodness (homemade)!

I've been laying off the bread a bit!

That's a lot of food :tongue:


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

If I were you Id up the protein


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

After my session at the gym, I've realised I can push a bit harder.

Bent Over Row - went from 43.5 to 50 - did seven sets of 5 ramping up.

Military Press - from 33.5 to 35 7 sets of 5, ramping up.

Upright Row 5 at 36, 5 at 36, then 3x5 at 37.5

Good Mornings - couldn't add to 52kg - did 4x10

Happy with that!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Excellent progress mate, incredible how when you put the right fuel in what your body can do!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Very good progress, mate.

Keep going.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree with the more protein mate aim for about 1.5-2.0 grams of protein per pound of body weight. I would guess around 200-250 grams per day for you.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Not been running at all this week. I am doing GCSE marking (oh my god - never again) so I haven't got much time for anything.

I am still walking the dog and lifting weights, so I should be okay for three weeks (til it has to be done). I will probably benefit in terms of muscle from the lack of running:thumbup1:

Anyway - still making some progress.

Military Press. Did 6 sets of 5, ramping up to 37 (1kg up from Wed)

Floor Bench Press. 5x5 at 55kg (1.5 kg up from last week)

SLDL - realised I can do much more than I had been trying. 5x5, last 3 80kg.

Squat: 20 rest-pause 53kg (1kg up from last wk)

Sumo Squat 20 rest-pause 53kg (1kg up from last wk)

So, I have reached one of my "goals" - to deadlift more than I weigh.

New target, 100kg deadlift.

Still aiming for bodyweight on Bench, pretty sure I'll squat it on Monday, so I'll set a target of 100kg for them too.

Not gonna weigh myself til Monday :whistling: want to use the machine at Boots and keep an eye on body-fat.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Just weighed myself.

I have stayed the same weight (12stone 0lbs)

My bodyfat has gone down from 22.0% to 21.3%.

I am fairly happy with that, this week I will eat a bit more though, as I want to keep putting on a bit per week.

Going to the gym later.

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Gym session.

*Lat Pull Down* 10x10 (German Volume :thumb: ) 1st one 49, rest 55kg.

This is because my lats are a weak part! I want to be able to do proper pull ups.

*Squat 5x5*. Last two sets were 79kg (ie more than I weigh - first time :tongue: last week did 75).

*Bench* 5x5 - last four sets on 61kg. Then 1 set of 4 at 65kg. This was assisted, but another improvement (last week stopped at 56kg).

*Deadlift* 4x5 ramping up to 102kg. Then 2x4 at 102kg (couldn't hold the bar after 4, even with straps). This is also a big improvement (only did 88kg last time).

Very happy with how it's going. Diet seems to be working. The gym sessions mean I have had to change my routine a bit.

So, basically I will do:

BB Row, Bench, M. Press and maybe Cleans.

then

M. Press, SLDL, Squat.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Been more focused on cooking good meals over last couple of weeks.

Last week I invented a yummy sweet-potato, carrot and kidney-bean chilli.

Yesterday I made a nice curry out of red lentils, green lentils and chick peas.

I usually make a big lot, eat one portion at 8 and the rest at 10.

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

*Bent Over Row *6x6 last 4 sets on 45kg (dropped weight a bit to focus on form)

*Military Press* 5x5 37.5kg - just .5 kg up from last time's final set.

*Floor Bench* 5x5 last four 57.5kg 1.5 up from last time.

*Clean* did 5 sets - 50kg on the last two - unsure about my form here.

Making progress, think I now have a routine I can stick with for a few weeks.

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

*Military Press *5x5 37.5kg. Same as Thurs - felt harder.

*SLDL* five reps each time 80kg, 90kg, 80kg, 85kg, 85kg. Better than last Sat.

*Squats *20x57.5 kg (1.5kg up on last Sat)

*Sumo Squats *20x57.5 (1.5kg up)

Possibly coming to a bit of a plateau on M. Press.

Just realised that was only 12 working sets. Felt like more!

I may do a few barbell rows later


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Some good lifts there Mr gum, you are squating and deadlifting more than me, some big jumps in weight.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Fozy's - I am getting a bit obsessed (just ask my wife!)

mark


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i didnt know you was in congleton mate, i spent the first 22.5 years of my life in macclesfield (only left last november) and had frequent nights in the snooty fox/raffs 

anyway - some good weights there fella, i thought your form was ok in the video you posted


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave.

Yes, I moved to Congleton in 1997 (I am from West London originally).

Wife's family are all from Macc. I am in Macc Harriers because they do regular fell runs. Love the countryside and hills round here.

mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MrGum* 

Thanks for your comments on my Journal Fozy's. You are doing more reps than me though!

Do you use straps for deadlifts? I am wondering if I should stop using them, but I am struggling with the heavier sets even with them.

Mark

I have never used straps, with my deadlifting i am holding myself back and only going up 2.5kg per session, partly so i don't get any injuries but also hopefully i will keep progressing rather than jumping a weight and stalling. Maybe smaller progression will also gradually build up grip strength.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Yes, that's a good point. Bit gutting if I have to go lighter though. Might try some farmer's walks or something.

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I am going to ignore the Boots machine after last week's freakout about body-fat.

Today I weighed 11st 13lbs before breakfast.

Monday is *Gym Day* :thumb:

Really psyched up after reading the Dorian Yates book yesterday :bounce:

*Lat Pull-Downs* German Volume

First 6 on 59kg, last 4 on 57.

(last week I worked with 55 - these were intense!)

*Squat*

6 reps at 79kg

2 x 6 reps at 84kg

2 x 5 reps at 88kg (last week 79 was my max.)

*Bench*

6 reps at 61kg

4x5 at 63kg (with some assistance at the end of the last couple of sets)

Slight improvement on last week when I worked mainly with 61.

*Deadlifts*

3 x 5 at 102kg

2 x 4 at 106kg

I tried without the straps on most sets - actually it didn't seem to make much difference, so I will stop using them. :tongue:

Felt I worked harder today - esp on the squats. :innocent: Very happy with what I am doing and eating.

My aim this week is to get better at Cleans - (on Wednesday).


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Very good squatting and deadlifting Mark, i know i can't squat anywhere near that. Onwards and upwards :thumb:


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks fozyspilgrims. I'm pleased!


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

*Military Press*

38.5 (1kg up) 5,6,6,6,5.

*Floor Bench*

58.5 (1kg up) 5x5

*Clean*

5x5 Last three sets on 47.5kg (getting there on the technique).

Kept it short as had to work at the Clean Technique.

Just really trying to focus on being really intense about every set. Grr!

Mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

You look like you train very well i wish i did when i started last October. Your training is based on the compound movements and kept simple, looks like you really studied how to train and actually took notice. Onwards and Upwards. :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

squat bench and deadlifts in one workout?!

i'd be throwing my guts up lol


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Well I only go to the gym once a week, the other times I train at home, so I have to make the most of it!

Mark


----------



## nowatchamacalit (Jun 12, 2008)

Keep up the hard work Mr!

What distance do you run btw and what are your PB's?


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for asking!

I haven't been running for a while (do to with having too much work to do).

I have done two half-marathons (both about 1:41)

One Marathon (3:41)

And several fell-races.

When not training for a marathon, my normal "long run" is about 13 miles.

Mark


----------



## nowatchamacalit (Jun 12, 2008)

MrGum said:


> Thanks for asking!
> 
> I haven't been running for a while (do to with having too much work to do).
> 
> ...


OK so your 10k split is sub 45 minute?


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I haven't run a "10k" as such since 2000. I did in 45 and some change.

Are you a runner too?

mark


----------



## nowatchamacalit (Jun 12, 2008)

MrGum said:


> I haven't run a "10k" as such since 2000. I did in 45 and some change.
> 
> Are you a runner too?
> 
> mark


I used to run a bit when I tore my bicep and couldn't lift weights.

Done three races and achieved not very impressive times.

10K PB is 50.39.

Started to get too thin, got the bicep fixed and went back to weight training.

Thought it helped in the gym though being a bit fitter.


----------



## nowatchamacalit (Jun 12, 2008)

MrGum said:


> Thanks. I know what you are saying. I know I won't make as big gains with that much running, but running is important for me.
> 
> I am eating lots more than I was a couple of months ago, and therefore gaining weight. I am a bit unsure how much more I could eat. I mean I am putting on about a pound a week, should I be aiming to put on more than that?
> 
> ...


Can I ask if you want to be a bodybuilder or you want to gain strength for running faster?


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I'm not a body-builder. I want to get stronger (and a bit bigger) mainly because I like to lift weights and I've finally sorted myself out to train properly (instead of trying to lose weight and get stronger).

I'm hoping that the strength gains will help my running, but I'll settle for getting strong and running about the same!

Mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

There have been a few changes lately to what I am doing, so I thought I'd post a kind of update.

Three sessions a week.

*Monday (gym)*

Lat Pull Down - German Volume

Squat 5x5

Bench 5x5

Deadlift 5x5

*Wednesday (home) *

Military Press 5x5

Floor Bench 5x5

Clean 5x5

*Saturday (home)*

Military Press 5x5

Barbell Row 5x5

SLDL 5x5

Squat 2x20

*Diet*

*On Rising* - water and vitamin c

am cardio

*Breakfast* 100g oats plus scoop protein

*Snack* 100g oats + pint water

*Lunch* tin of beans and 2 slices wholemeal bread

*Snack* nuts, fruit, scoop protein

*Snack* Lentil soup plus 2 slices w/m bread

*Dinner* Vegan meal (eg beans/pulses curry, tofu stir-fry etc)

*Snack* More food

*Last Thing* More food or scoop.

am cardio is 1 hour walk with the dog. Another hour in the evening. i haven't been running for a while, due to work pressure, but plan to run 3 0r 4 times per week

Sunday - Long

Tuesday - intervals

Wednesday - fell run

Friday - long hills

Okay, that's the plan.

mark


----------



## nowatchamacalit (Jun 12, 2008)

5x5 routines are excellent for strength and power development.

5x5s are used by many different types of athletes looking to improve strength and power for their sport. Basketballers for instance rely heavily on this method.

5x5s are also often used by bodybuilders, because with strength and power over 5 reps, comes size.

The full-body workout you do on Monday is entirely acceptable, perhaps just not the generally favoured way to gain size and overall development for most bodybuilders.

This is because most would prefer higher-overall volume for each muscle group, and longer recovery in between each workout for these muscle groups.

However it is suitable for your goals, and with your subsequent workouts during the week, you have a variety of exercises that will assist towards developing balance in your physique.

Definitely consider wearing a belt MWF for sq, dl, military. The accumulative fatigue of these exercises on the lower back could wreak havoc. Especially as you have only one days rest in between each. It shouldn't be a problem if you train with care, aiming for technical rather than muscular failure.

Remember the impact from running really takes its toll on the lower back, and is at the core of all full-body movements.

You should be ok if you are mindful and don't train like a lunatic to absolute muscular failure, day in, day out.

With the bodybuilding-type diet you have there you should gain muscle mass.

If you didn't want to gain as much size as you should with a 5x5, but still gain strength, you could go for 1 rep maxes, and doubles, or triples. Powerlifters train this way because they want to be strong without being too heavy. 1 rep maxes have an impact on neuromuscular strength, doubles on muscular strength, and above that you are starting to talk about strength endurance - this is what a bodybuilder wants - strength endurance requires storage of extra muscle fuel, which is largely responsible for the increased size of the muscle.

The powerlifting moves you have in there should be at the core of any strength routine.

Your strength gains will help your running as long as you don't get too big in the process of gaining strength.

If you get bigger you will use more oxygen.

Faster runners are smaller.

However, as you said, you will settle for both equally, so this probably does not apply to you.

When you reach your ideal of being a super fit bodybuilder, or a pumped-up runner, you should be in good all round shape, as your bodyfat will be low, muscles full, you will be both anerobically and aerobically fit, and vascular.

This is like a kind of 'complete fitness' which is excellent ideal to aim for.

If you are running alot and intensely you will have to be very careful about the volume you place on your legs, especially quads and hams when you are squatting etc.

Stretch like there is no tomorrow, and if your legs feel weak before squats, do a feeler set before launching into them like a world record breaker.

Good luck, I am looking forward to seeing pics in a years time.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Mant thanks for your response nowatchamacalit!



nowatchamacalit said:


> However it is suitable for your goals, and with your subsequent workouts during the week, you have a variety of exercises that will assist towards developing balance in your physique.


Thanks - I have spent a lot of time doing realtively pointless weights, but I think this plan will work.



nowatchamacalit said:



> Definitely consider wearing a belt MWF for sq, dl, military. The accumulative fatigue of these exercises on the lower back could wreak havoc. Especially as you have only one days rest in between each. It shouldn't be a problem if you train with care, aiming for technical rather than muscular failure.


I don't use a belt, but then when I train at home I can't go to total failure - no spotter! I train to near-failure. Also my lower back is pretty strong - I used to do a lot of good mornings.



nowatchamacalit said:


> With the bodybuilding-type diet you have there you should gain muscle mass.


I hope so :thumb:



nowatchamacalit said:


> If you didn't want to gain as much size as you should with a 5x5, but still gain strength, you could go for 1 rep maxes, and doubles, or triples. Powerlifters train this way because they want to be strong without being too heavy. 1 rep maxes have an impact on neuromuscular strength, doubles on muscular strength, and above that you are starting to talk about strength endurance - this is what a bodybuilder wants - strength endurance requires storage of extra muscle fuel, which is largely responsible for the increased size of the muscle.


This would be a bit hard for me as I train at home quite a lot. I think I will stick with the 5x5 - not gonna get huge anytime soon :whistling: .



nowatchamacalit said:


> The powerlifting moves you have in there should be at the core of any strength routine.


Thanks - spent a fair bit of time tinkering with this and feel it's right now.



nowatchamacalit said:


> Faster runners are smaller.
> 
> When you reach your ideal of being a super fit bodybuilder, or a pumped-up runner, you should be in good all round shape, as your bodyfat will be low, muscles full, you will be both anerobically and aerobically fit, and vascular.
> 
> This is like a kind of 'complete fitness' which is excellent ideal to aim for.


That's exactly my aim. I like the phrase "pumped up runner"!



nowatchamacalit said:


> Good luck, I am looking forward to seeing pics in a years time.


Thanks again for your post - you've totally understood what I am aiming for. :thumb:

Mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

*Barbell Row*

5x5 43.5kg (weight has gone down a bit as I am doing them overhand now!)

*
Military Press*

5x5 40kg (slight increase on wed's weight)

*SLDL*

5x5 85kg (without straps :thumb: )

*Squats*

2 x 20 reppers on 58.5kg (1 up from last week).

Felt that I was working hard! Very happy to be able to train today!

(I was in A&E on Friday night with a very painful wrist - see blog if you want!)

Mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Weighed in at 12st 3lbs this morning.

Piling it on a bit! Might cut back on the bread again.

Mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

*Gym Day* :bounce: :thumb:

*Lat Pull Downs* German Volume  59kg (57kg last week).

*Squat* 5x5 90kg (last 2 sets last week were 88kg)

*Bench* 5x5 63kg (didn't up the weight - consolidating :innocent: )

*Deadlift* 106kg 5,5,3,4,4. (Grip was a bit of a problem).

After that I went and did some kicking and punching on the heavy bag.

Mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

First run for about 3 weeks (I have been slogging away at marking GSCE English Literature scripts :cursing: so I have just been doing weights and walking the dog).

I did my favourite run (about 6.5 miles). I didn't time it, just enjoyed it. :tongue:

I felt *very* strong. My legs were like, okay, when does the work start? My lower back politely reminded me that I did squats and deads yesterday, but I told it to shut the **** up.

Very happy to be running again. :bounce:

The plan now is to avoid junk miles - just 2 quality sessions, a long run and the club fell-run on a Wednesday. Can't go tonight as the wife is out watching the Hulk with her mates!

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

*Military Press *40kg 5x5 (only managed 4 on the fourth set).

(.5kg up from last ti,me)

*Floor Bench* 60kg 5x5

(1.5kg up from last time, but still less than I do at the gym with a bench and supports!)

*Clean *40kg then 5x 47.5 (only managed 4 on 2nd set).

The cleans are really hard :cursing: . I may use a lower weight next week as my form seems to go sh1twise after about 3 reps.

mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good stuff Mark :thumbup1:


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Tonight I went to do some Kickboxing. 

I haven't done any martial arts since about 1997 - I used to do Tae Kwon Do.

Anyway, I really enjoyed it :thumb:

It's really good cos I don't get out much.

This is what comes of reading "Hands of Stone" :whistling: Wouldn't go for actual boxing, I'd be too tempted to kick people in the head :innocent: (only gently).

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I "should" have gone for a run yesterday, but my feet were a bit achy from kickboxing, so I gave it a miss.

*BB Rows* 5x5 43.5kg (kept weight the same, worked on form - I was a bit jerky last time.

*Military Press* 4x5 40kg and then 4. Working hard!

*SLDL* 5x5 85kg (again I kept the weight the same and concentrated on good form).

*Squat* Wanted to up the weight, but couln't clean more than 58.5kg. I may have to work on upping the reps instead. Saying that 20 still felt like a lot.

2 x 20.

Kind of average session.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Just taken a picture because I have asked for help on my diet. Thought i'd put it here too.

May 10th










Today


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Weighed in at 11st 13lbs this morning :confused1: .

No way have I lost 4 pounds this week.

Gym later :thumb:


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

*Lats Pulldown* German Volume 62kg (2 up from last wk).

*Squat* 90kg 5x5 (No increase in poundage, but worked on range of movement).

*Bench* 63kg 5,5,5,5,4,5 (sixth set with spotter).

*Deadlift* 106kg 4,5,5,4,3 (struggling with grip).

mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

You are getting good gains on your bench. :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i had a year n half stint at taekwondo, got to red belt and pretty good at sparring!

(blue belt coming second in a black belt league lol)

from taekwondo to kickboxing i guess you figured that you need to block the head and keep your hands up more lol.

whats the blue circle on your chest?


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Lots of people ask me that! I just fancied having it done, no particular significance!

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

*Military Press* 40kg 5x5 (happy 'cos I missed one rep last time) :thumb:

*Floor Bench* 61kg 5x5 (1kg up on last Floor Bench sess.) :thumb:

*Clean* 45kg 5x5 (poundage a bit down, but technique much sharper) 

Did some crunches too!

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Ran for about an hour, about 6.5 miles.

mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MrGum said:


> *Military Press* 40kg 5x5 (happy 'cos I missed one rep last time) :thumb:
> 
> *Floor Bench* 61kg 5x5 (1kg up on last Floor Bench sess.) :thumb:
> 
> ...


Why do you do floor bench? I take its because you train at home and don't have a bench to use.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Yes fozyspilgrims - I only do true bench press when I go to the gym (usu. a monday).


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

good im improvement in the pictures mate, arms are gaining well!

actually the general upper body has become more 'solid' in appearance


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for that


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Feeling quite happy now, worked hard this morning. :thumb:

*Rows* 45kg 5x5 (1.5kg up this week).

*Military Press * 41kg 5x5 (1kg up from Wed).

*SLDL* 86 kg (1kg up) 6,6,6,5,7 (tried to do more reps partly to help grip).

*Squat* 60kg 2x20 (1.5kg up).

*Very* happy with the Squats - never managed to get 60 kg up and over my head before! I think my work on Clean technique has really helped there.

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Ran 11 miles. They call me "thunderthighs".

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Weighed in at 11st 13lbs. Same as last week. I will probably eat a bit more (!!) this week.

mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Eat Eat Eat:thumbup1:


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

*Lats Pull Downs* German Volume 64kg (2 up from last wk) :thumb:

*Squats* 5x5 90kg (didn't feel able to increase poundage. Went slow and deep :tongue: )

*Bench* 4x5 on 63kg and then 5 on 65kg (with spotter).

*Deadlift* 106kg 5,5,5,5,4. (Happier with grip this time).

Felt like a good session. I will try to up the weights next week, but I have been working hard (eg letting the bar touch my chest on Bench).

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Jogged down to the dismantled railway line where I do most of my runs.

10 x 1 min fast, 1 min jog.

Jogged home.

Nice session!!


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Did some forearm stuff last night - desperate to get the grip working.

Wrist Curls

Rev. Wrist Curls

Thor's Hammer

Farmer' Walks.

*Today*

*Military Press* 5x5 41kg. (Same poundage as Sat).

*Floor Bench* 5x5 61kg. (Same poundage as Wed).

*Clean* 5x5 46kg. (1kg up from last Wed :thumb: ).

Also some *crunches* - did these nasty ones my kickboxing instructor made us do).

Not a bad session.

I feel my legs are getting bigger / stronger.

Out fell-running later - I will check in when I get back.

mary

xxx


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

*Fell Running*

*
*

*
*One and and a half hours up and down hills.

Absolutely wonderful:thumb:

Took a carb gel before starting, drank homemade isotonic drink and had some yummy Rego after. (No wonder I am a fatty :tongue: ).

mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MrGum said:


> *Fell Running*
> 
> One and and a half hours up and down hills.
> 
> ...


Sounds like hard work mate.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Tonight was Kickboxing. Loving it!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

How do you do thors hammer?


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I got this one from abc bodybuilding

http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/forearms1.php

I tend to sit down and rest my elbow on my knee though!

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Tempo run.

Jogged to my running place.

20 mins as fast as I could bear. Few mins recovery, then another 20 mins fast.

Felt really good, actually I surprised myself as I made myself tolerate the discomfort of running hard and kept at it. At some points I thought 'how can I keep this up?', but then I just did ... :tongue:

When I got home, the wife mentioned the size of my legs, she said they had grown. :thumb: :thumb :

Then she said something strange - it sounded something like "If they get much bigger they would be too big." But I have no idea what those last two words could mean. :confused1:

Anyway, I may post some pictures soon, as I think my quads are better than they were in May.

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Oh, while I am here ...

I have been alcohol-free for a couple of weeks and taking BCAA and Pea Protein plus adding Flax Oil, Hemp Oil, Avocados and Olives to my diet.

Have to say I feel great :thumb:

I think I have some seal genes in here somewhere as I am maintaining a layer of blubber (see my profile - the avatar is from when I was a lot thinner lol.)

mark


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

nice one mark!

my misses kept going on about me getting too big so i left her lol

im sure you got more of a serious bond with your misses though

keep it up, sounds like your doing well

as for that hammer thing, a simple dumbell would have done and just put a few plates on one side, either way sounds good, never seen it before

get those pics up matey!


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

*Rows* 5x5 46kg (1 up :thumb: )

*M. Press* 5x5 41kg (think I'm stuck here :cursing: )

*SLDL* 5x5 87.5 (1.5 up :thumb: )

*Squat* 2x20 60kg.

Think I have stalled on M. Press and prob. Bench and Heavy Squats too.

Having two weeks hols soon when I won't be able to lift, so after that I will de-load and start creeping up again.

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Legs 17th May










Legs today


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

starting to look ok mate

refer back to that link i posted a while back on posing and you can bring their size, shape and definition out a little more

over time too they shall grow

RE deloading, yes its an idea

You know what you are doing with that mary?

ps some reading

http://ebmhost1.ebm.bestsoftwarehost.com:846/IW_Products.m4p.pvx?;MULTI_ITEM_SUBMIT


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

can see some good progress mark mate!

reps for cupping yourself


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> reps for cupping yourself


v tight pants and I am shy!


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Okay then. Having stalled on some of my major lifts, I have had another really good look at Madcow's "5x5" regime. I have been avoiding doing it properly because it seems rather complex, but I am going to have a crack at it. I've had to make a few changes (eg not squatting enough, but deadlifting more so that may make up for it).

Anyway it's taken me ages of messing about in a spreadsheet to get all the right weights. Hope it works! I am going to start next week. After that there will be a bit of a gap while I am on holiday, but I am hoping I can plunge back into week 2 and get a bit of progress.

It will be a bit weird as I normally go "balls the the wall" and do 5x5 on the same poundage, which means getting close to failure every set.

I'll keep you informed, of course ...

mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Do you have a link to that Madcow, i am thinking of changing to riptoe once i have stopped gaining on my current routine? Wouldn't mind checking it out.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I am hoping that this will work, fozyspilgrims, up til now I have been trying to progress too quickly I think, hence the stall.

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Did my 11 miles. Felt quite low on energy at first, but I worked through it.

mark


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol @ the cuppage 

yes, ambition can be the downfall for many people in any pursuit, i've been there mate.

this is one sport where more = less


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Weighed in at 11st 12lbs. Lost a pound again :cursing:

Well now I can eat even more, gonna allow bread this week! :bounce:

Cheers Bulkaholic! I'll have to see how the Madcow thing goes, I can't really understand how lifting less than I did last week will help, but then I am a bit dense!

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Did my first proper Madcow session today. The warm-ups felt v. light, but the heavy triples were ... heavy.

I'm not going to post up the routine, can't be bothered to type it all out.

*Lats*

*
Squat*

*
Bench*

*
Deads*

The rep. pattern is 5,5,5,5,3,8.

Then I went and worked the bags a bit. Trying to get my reverse turning kick working better. Some progress.

Actually feeling a bit knackered today - hay fever I think.

mark


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

sod throwing them exercises together in one session and trying to go heavy!

mad it is lol

how many times a week will you do this?


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Not as mad as what I usually do which is 5x5 on the top weight I handle.

I've had to fiddle the program to fit my week (I train at home twice and at the gym once). It'll be like this

*Mon*

Lat Pull Down (moving to chins when I am stronger)

Squat

Bench

Deadlifts

6 sets, first four are 5 reps each, ramping up, then a "heavy triple", then 8 on the poundage used for set 3.

*Weds*

SLDL

Clean

M.Press

Row

5x5 - ramping up

*Sat*

Floor Bench

Row

M. Press

Squat

all 5x5 (ramping up) except squats which are 20 reppers on whatever I can clean (about 60 kg).

Thanks for your comments, Incredible Bulk, I can't rep you yet as I have given out too much!

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Didn't do planned run yesterday. :cursing: :cursing:

Did it today. 6x6mins fast (that was the idea anyway). Felt crap, just never got into it. Oh well, at least I did it:thumb:

Can't go fell-running tonight as the wife is going out. Will do my weights session then.

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

*M. Press*

*Rows*

*SLDL*

*Cleans*

Madcow style 5x5 on SLDL and Cleans; 5,5,5,5,3,8 on M.Press and Rows.

Felt like a good session!

mark


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

what weights were you shifting?

i get embarresed over some of my lifts but its a good way to show progression no matter the weight.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Incredible Bulk.

I am deloading because progress was stalling, which is why I didn't bother with poundages. Since you ask ...

M. Press - heavy triple was 40kg

Row - heavy triple was 44.5kg

SLDL - last set 81kg

Clean - last set 43kg

mark


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

we seem to share some common goals so here are my thoughts:

I have been a runner since my mid 20's running 25 to 60 miles per week and up to that time lifting weights 5 or 6 days a week, somewhat obsessively. Since then I have tried to juggle both to run faster, bulk up, get stronger and get leaner. I have tried just about everything naturally to accomplish all this and will not come as a big surprise to hear that you can't achieve all at the same time.

When I have been sccessful is when I dedicate 6 to 9 months to one of these goals and then reassess onece accomplished. To run fast times or complete marathons requires absolute dedication and takes a significant tll on the body. Lifting hard at the same time will just run you down, so to speak. On the other side when trying to bulk up and build strength it needs some serious eating - which is tough when I dont like the feeling of being stuffed and bloated all the time but is absoutely necessary.

Then there is somewhere in the middle where you lift hard and use cardio to control your bodyfat but this will accomplish no running goals so be clear about that. This can be productive and is where I am now, finally, but needs long term dedication and consistency. If you can a competitive nature like me you will want your runs to be faster and longer and wont settle for easy runs all the time. Once you start to push your runs you compromise you strength and size, for me that is absolute fact.

So my advice is to select one goal and go after it and then reassess when the time is right. Everyone wants it all but few can have it.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks very much for your post, Guinness. From your first sentence it sounds like we are similar: that's exactly what I am like.

I did a Marathon in May (3:41). I will probably not do another one soon - mainly because I found the long runs really hard to fit around work / family.

I enjoy the half maras and am doing Leeds in Sept. I also enjoy a bit of fell-running.

So this is how my week should look:

*Mon* Lat Pull Downs, Squat, Bench, Deadlift

*Tuesday* Intervals

*Wednesday* Rows, M. Press, SLDL, Cleans. Fell Run (Macc Harriers)

*Thursday* Kickboxing

*Friday* Intervals

*Saturday* Floor Bench, Row, M. Press, Squat (20 reppers)

*Sunday* Long Run (11 miles)

So, I am only running 4 times a week. But I don't bother with easy/recovery runs.

I am trying to strike a balance. I want to get stronger and still run well. I am not as fast as you:whistling: and in a way I don't mind if my times stay similar to what they are now. But I do want to get stronger. I love lifting.

This probably won't work, but I am gonna try.

Any more comments will be much appreciated.

mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Whats the story with the Avator Mark?


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

well this is a very punishing routine so I am sure you are eating to maintain it. The other thing is that this is absolutely a running program. My wife races elite ironman and i have seen some of her routines look not far from this (with a 200k bike thrown in). You could centre a whole 1/2 marathon on 1 interval session and the 11 mile run. Really what it is is a an intermediate 1/2 mara program with weight replacing recovery runs.

From what you say I really think 6 months of lifting hard and eating would put you into a different place and is worth thinking about.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

guinness said:


> well this is a very punishing routine so I am sure you are eating to maintain it.


Yeah - I eat every 2 hours lol! Am currently 12st, was 11st 6lbs when I started current programme (just after my marathon on 17th May).



guinness said:


> The other thing is that this is absolutely a running program. My wife races elite ironman and i have seen some of her routines look not far from this (with a 200k bike thrown in). You could centre a whole 1/2 marathon on 1 interval session and the 11 mile run. Really what it is is a an intermediate 1/2 mara program with weight replacing recovery runs.


I suppose you are right. In some ways running is my 1st activity. But I do lift as heavy as I can - I am following Madcow's 5x5 at the moment.



> From what you say I really think 6 months of lifting hard and eating would put you into a different place and is worth thinking about.


I'm sure you are right. I'll certainly think about it. Maybe after the Leeds half. Trouble is I want it all - as you mentioned in yr prev post.

Thanks for the replies, mate!

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Whats the story with the Avator Mark?


Vajrapani. In Buddhism there are lots of bodhisattvas.

Bodhisattvas are basically beings (real or imaginary) who have sworn an oath to keep being reborn into the world until all beings have been saved.

It's like the opposite of just trying to get enlightened oneself and to hell with everyone else.

The idea is that they embody different aspects of enlightentment. Some are really gentle and compassionate (like Green Tara) others (like Vajrapani) kick ass. He's the bodhisattva of power and energy!

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Couldn't go to kickboxing tonight. We are going on holiday on Saturday and so we are just too busy :cursing: .

Slightly concerned about what to do over the holiday. Won't be able to do weights. I will be able to run and do kickboxing (my father-in-law will do pad-work with me). I think I will just eat a bit less and hopefully not put any fat on!

Popped into Boots today and stupidly went on the "guess your bodyfat" machine. It said I was 33% fat. I chucked my smart card in the bin. Okay I may be 22, but no way am I 33%. Stupid thing!!

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Madcow style 

*Bench* ramping to 61kg

*Row* ramping to 43.5

*M. Press* ramping to 38kg

(I don't reach my current PBs til week 4).

*Squats * 20 reppers x2

61kg. Just really psyched myself up to clean the fu(ker. 1kg up from last week. :thumb:

mark

This will be my last weight session for two weeks mg: :crying: :thumbdown: :wacko:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

going on holiday i take it?

relax and enjoy, you'll be climbing the walls by day 3 and trying to do curls with the suitcases no doubt lol


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

That's right. In the past I have been known to take my weights with me. :thumb:

Broke my leg in 2006 and trained every day on holiday with DBs and leg weights:










Can't fit them in the car now, because we have a dog :whistling:

Gonna do lots of running and kickboxing training.

mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

You still training mark?


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Just got back from two weeks in Scotland. I have done some running, but little else. Will be back to lifting very soon. I'll post more late - thanks for your posts!!

mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

MrGum said:


> That's right. In the past I have been known to take my weights with me. :thumb:
> 
> Broke my leg in 2006 and trained every day on holiday with DBs and leg weights:
> 
> ...


 That picture cracks me up! :lol: reps for you gummy


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Well ... I have been on holiday - total rest from weights.

I did some running:

(I was a bit ill or something for the first day or two)

*Tues 22/7* 1hr 34min run.

*Thurs *warm-up + 10x1min fast / 1 min recover. 6x30secs fast/recover.

*Friday *500 body weight squats

*Sat *2 hour run (off road).

*Mon *28/7 fell run to summit of Ben Nevis (2hr52min) :thumb: .

*Wed *warm-up plus 6x2mins fast/recover.

I also did some crunches and stretching on rest days.

My diet has not been great. Back into it all properly tomorrow.

mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Glad your back mate.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Weighed in at 11st 11lbs. Lost three pounds over the two weeks holiday (hope not too much muscle lost). As I said, diet was not up to scratch. Back into proper eating today.

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Well, I've heard about muscle memory, mine seem to have amnesia!

Two weeks away from lifting and I feel weak!

Anyway, got to start somewhere:

Still following Madcow plan 

*Floor Bench Press* 4x5 and one set of 4 (ramping to 62kg).

*BB Row* 5x5 ramping up to 45kg.

*M. Press* 5x5 ramping to 40kg (cheated lots on last set!)

*Squats* 20x2 at 55kg (I just couldn't seem to get any more weight up with my "clean" technique.

Right ... hoping that I won't be too sore tomorrow ...

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Went to Kickboxing last night - good session. My flexibility is improving. Legs are achy today (from Sunday's squatting).

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Still trying to get back into it. I may have to stop the gym sessions for a number of reasons (summer hols being one!).

Anyway.

*Floor Bench* 5x5 ramping to 63kg.

*BB Row* 5x5 ramping to 45kg.

*Squat* 20x2 56kg.

Hopefully going for a run later - DOMS in my inner thighs is annoying me :cursing: .

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Got out for my run. 3x16mins "fast" with 6 min recovery. My legs are thrashed :thumb: .

night night.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

How are you finding Madcow mark? I am going to have to sit down with a calculator and have a proper read though it.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Reading the last page of your log you really need to get yourself some sort of support for squatting. My bench has stands at the back for squatting, they're a bit flimsy and won't save me if I can't make it up again but they'll have to do for now.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:
 

> How are you finding Madcow mark? I am going to have to sit down with a calculator and have a proper read though it.


I've only done a few sessions, but I used the spreadsheet template and that helped with the numbers. The routine itself seems v. good. Time will tell. I am now trying to stick to it a bit more closely (I had been sneaking in some extra exercises and not doing squats each session).



MartialArtMan said:


> Reading the last page of your log you really need to get yourself some sort of support for squatting.


I'm only squatting relatively light weights at home (my PB is 61kg for 2x20). Anyway, I'm gonna have to manage without for now!

mark


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

MrGum said:


> I'm only squatting relatively light weights at home (my PB is 61kg for 2x20). Anyway, I'm gonna have to manage without for now!


Forgive me MrGum as I have not read the entire journal but from the statement above I presume that you also workout at the gym?

I'd still suggest you get something to aid progression and for safety. I used to use some very sturdy stackable drums that I got from work until I got a s/h bench off of Ebay for about £20 which is what I am using now.

BTW you do well to clean and press 61kg over your head! Unless you're doing front squats...


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks MartialArtsMan. Yeah - I have been squatting (in a rack) at the gym with heavier poundages.

You are right, of course, about the safety angle. But my house is quite small - no room for any more exercise equipment! We are moving later in the year and I may have garage space in which case I am prob gonna buy a power rack :thumb:

BTW I don't exactly "clean and press" the weight - I clean it then sort of bounce it over my head so I can do my squats!

Actually, I have been thinking about altering my lifting routine. With the kids off school I am struggling to get to the gym. Also, since I started kickboxing I am wondering about doing higher reps in order to focus more on endurance.

mark


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

MrGum said:


> BTW I don't exactly "clean and press" the weight - I clean it then sort of bounce it over my head so I can do my squats!
> 
> I think I know the action as I did myself for a while, only up to about 50kg though.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I haven't posted on here for a while. I have been feeling very fat! I have decided to stop bulking, although I am still eating well.

I was also getting a bit frustrated with my lack of progress with the 5x5 stuff. Also, after getting a bit more into the Kickboxing, I thought I'd adapt what I am doing to suit that more.

Basically it has meant changing what I am doing several times in the past couple of weeks. I am hoping that I can stick with what I have worked out now.

So, it's gonna be a 3-day split:

*A*

*
Squats *3x12 (I've taked the poundage right down and am doing them ass in the grass).

*SLDL* 3x12

*M. Press* 3x12

*Leg abductors and adductors *(as this will help with my flexibility also) 4x20 (adding leg weights when I get stronger).

*B*

*
Deadlift *3x12

*Good Morning *3x12

*Row *3x12

*Bench *3x12

*Leg Raises *(for hip flexors) 4x20

*C*

*
M. Press *3x12

*Row *3x12

*Bench *3x12

*Clean *5x5

*
Weighted Crunches *4x20 - two diff ways.

I'll have to see how it goes, but I think I can do something like this. Also posting it on here makes it look a bit more like I mean it.

mark


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

A change of routine will do you good,physically and mentally 

Diet wise,maybe drop the carbs a little and up the fats,works for me :thumbup1:


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Bit better, but I don't think my current medication is right yet :confused1: .

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I'm not going to be keeping this journal in as much detail as previously, but I will just put a few bits in now.

Monday - nothing

Tuesday - weights (including squats and deadlift - I was still tinkering with the plan at this point) then 11 mile run.

Wednesday 13th - rather annoyed because I couldn't get to my fell-running session, did leg ab and ad, leg raises, crunches, SLDL, Good Morning, Military Press, Bench Press, Rows.

Thursday 14th - Kickboxing

Friday 15th - running interval session (16x1min fast, 1min recover). This was hard and I loved it!

*Today *weights (C routine: finally settled down into an actual programme).

Also I am trying to do some dynamic flexibility training in the morning. This is a great site:

http://www.trickstutorials.com/index.php?page=content/flx3.

Also when I walk the dog I am carring a weighted rucksack. Today we did two walks of about 2.5 - 3 miles. This evening I was carrying about 5kg on my back, this morning it was just 3. I am going to continue with this with more weight.

I think I am shifting a bit of bodyfat. Not weighed myself for ages!

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Did my 1 hour dog-walk with 9kg in rucksack.

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Bit frustrated 'cos I didn't get out for a run yesterday. Did another weighted dog-walk in the evening tho'.

This morning, out with the dog and the heavy rucksack. Hoping to fit that run in tonight! Also need to lift weights - not enough hours in the day!

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Not a bad idea - would add about 35kg extra. Doubt I'd get far tho' :whistling:

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Poundages are all low as the 3x12 is hard - my muscles turn to jelly after 10 reps!

(2 warm-up sets for each exercise)

*Deadlift *3x12 50kg 1x12 55kg.

*Good Morning *3x12 32.5kg.

*Military Press *3x12 22.5kg (should have been rows - got mixed up).

*Bench* 3x12 42.5kg.

*Leg Raises *4x10.

Ran 11 miles. Felt good and maintained a respectable pace. V. happy with that!

mark


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

not been in for a bit pal, been neglecting my journals and just posting in my own

looks like its going well pal


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Did my walk with the dog with the weighted rucksack (9kg). This is definitely affecting my hams and glutes - I can feel it. Also hopefully making the dog-walking time more productive as cardio.

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

This evening. 1 hour walk with 9kg rucksack.

*
Squats *3x12 45kg

*SLDL *3x12 50kg

*Rows *3x12 27.5kg

*Leg Ab & Ads* 4x10.

mark


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Have you got a dog? :whistling:


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Yes - he's a Labradoodle. There's a picture of me and him when he was a tiny puppy in my album!

Lol - "dog-walk" is not some fancy new technique, it's literally taking the dog for a walk!!

Don't know if I am kidding myself but I thought I could see some abs in the mirror!

mark


----------



## willy222 (Mar 27, 2008)

I flicked through the first pages and I couldnt find the answer so Ill ask, whats with the circle tattoo?


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

It was just something I felt the need to get done (!?) Some people have suggested it's a target.

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

*Yesterday*

*
M. Press* 3x12 22.5kg

*Row *3x12 27.5kg

*Bench *3x12 42.5kg

*Clean *5x5 41kg

plus crunches, leg ad and ads, leg raises.

Kickboxing class.

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

*Yesterday*

Trying some Ross Enamait stuff. 

100 rope turns

10 burpees

10 press-ups

10 squats

*8 cycles of that, no rest*.

Didn't manage to have *no *rest :whistling: . This was really tough, mainly because I am sh1t at skipping:cursing:. That'll come!

Then I did one of his core workouts:

10 V-ups

10 Chinnies

10 Knee-hugs

*4 cycles*

*
*

*
*Lying Straight Leg Hip Swings - 10 each side

Plank - about 30 secs

*3 cycles*

*
*

*
*I found these routines really challenging, even though I did less reps than he suggests!

Hopefully I will get out for a long run later.

I know I keep chaning my routines, but they do say variety is good. I think I am going to do some of this guys conditioning and core stuff, plus 2 sessions of weights a week and see how that goes.

I am also working hard on flexibility. They say you can reach your potential in 2 months, I hope that is true!

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Cheers Greekgoddess. Happy skipping!

Did my 11 mile run tonight. I took it at a pretty brisk pace, quite happy with it.

I've discovered a useful technique for helping me stretch. I get my 8yr old son to sit on my back as I am doing the basic hamstring stretch. Works wonders - don't have to work at pulling myself down, just focus on relaxing into it.

Tomorrow I am hoping to do a Ross workout called "Sequential Fatigue"

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Did the same "Core" workout from earlier in the week.

Then I did a thing called "25 rep roulette"

Burpee

Clean and press sandbag (20kg)

Lunge with sandbag held over the head.

(25 reps)

It was hard and I couldn't really go very fast. Fun and different.

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

In case anyone is wondering, I have done some training since the 25th!

Some details can be found *here.*


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

MrGum said:


> In case anyone is wondering, I have done some training since the 25th!
> 
> Some details can be found *here.*


I am still lurking!

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Okay, I haven't posted on here for ages, but I thought it might be worth showing you guys the progress I have made.

Here are some up to date pictures.




























Mr Gum


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

mighty low bf% mate:thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Mr Gum is back!!


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

definatly good progress from the first pics mate, nice 1:thumb:


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks guys!

gum


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Its obvious you have been missing because you have been training really hard. As they said, very low body fat there mate!
> 
> Glad to see you back and in one piece.


Many thanks GG - I have been really working on "cutting" that body fat back!

*This Morning's workout*

Burpee Intervals.

I was trying for 6x3 mins but that proved too much so I did 3,2,2,2,2,2 (with 1 min recovery).

mr gum


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MrGum said:


> Many thanks GG - I have been really working on "cutting" that body fat back!
> 
> *This Morning's workout*
> 
> ...


What kind of sick person are you?


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> What kind of sick person are you?


 :tongue: sicker than you know!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Anyone who is capable of volentary intervals of Burpee's is capable of anything, you sick little monkey!


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Here's what I did this week.

Just to explain - I tend to get up at about 6am and meditate before doing my morning workout. I do three meditation practices from the Buddhist tradition - Mindfulness of Breathing, Metta Bhavana (development of loving kindness) and a visualisation of the Bodhisattva Tara.

My morning workouts are usually from Ross Enamait's Infinite Intensity - basically it's either a core workout or some kind of conditioning.

Here are the weight routines I am doing (I have just changed this from following Ross's Strength workouts for a while).

A

(3x12 of everything)

Squats 50kg

Military Press 25kg

Lunges (with sandbag) 20kg

Floor Bench Press 45kg

Step-ups (with sandbag) 20kg

B

3x12 of all except SLDL.

Arnolds 12.5kg

SLDL (3x8) 70kg

Row 30kg

Squat 50kg

1 Arm Row 15kg

Poundages are low, even for me. But I am doing sets of 12 and I have been working more of a 5x5 plan. I have probably lost some strength due to the lack of lifting and my attempts to lose some bodyfat over the past couple of months.

The Yoga/Gymnastics thing is like this:

Yoga

Trikonasana

2 different twists

2 different forward bends

Gymnastics

L-sits (5x30 secs)

Bridge (5 x what feels like enough )

Tuck Planche (5x30 secs)

Wall Walks (5 x what feels like enough )

Handstand (working towards 5x1min - nearly there)

Candlesticks (5 slow negatives)

*Sunday* Mindfulness of Breathing plus GPP #2

*Monday* Tara plus Core #7

*Tuesday* Metta plus burpee intervals (3min then 5x 2min with 1 min recoveries).

*Eve* Weights B

*Wednesday* Mindfulness of Breathing plus Magic 50

*Eve* Yoga and Gymnastics

*Thursday* Rest day (aka Christmas Day)

*Friday* 5x5 partial HSPU (hands on blocks). Plus some handstand practice.

*Saturday* MIndfulness of Breathing plus Core #9

We are going up to Leeds to see family over New Year, so things will be a little disrupted. Going to take a skipping rope and my abs wheel so I should be okay.Here's what I did this week.

gummy


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Not a typical week 

*Sunday* rest day

*Monday* rest day

*Tuesday* Weights A

*Wednesday* GPP

*Eve *Yoga and Gymnastics

*Thursday* GPP and Kickboxing .

*Friday* Core

*Eve* 5km run

The Yoga and Gymnastics thing has altered. I now do this:

*Yoga: *

Trikonasana

Bharadvajasana

Maricyasana

Janu Sirasana

Upavista Konasana

*Gymnastics: *

L Sits

Bridge

Straddle Planche

Reverse Leg Lifts

Straddle L

Handstand Press-Ups

gummy


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

You don't half do alot of varied training.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> You don't half do alot of varied training.


Thanks fozys, I try to mix it up.

I'm planning to go in a kickboxing tournament early Feb, so keen to get in peak condition.

gummy


----------

